# Wood Files. Good Ones without Breaking the Bank?



## Brett1972

Hey Folks,

I have been working on some projects that use files for shaping(ie. gunstocks).

I have a hodge podge assortment of rasps/files that I have been acquiring over the years but I have never really done any research on what are "good" files vs. "not good" ones OR, what should a person look for in a file. 
Basically, a file is a file to me and since I have been using them on more and more projects these days, I was wondering what I should be looking for since I want to start adding more sizes and shapes to my arsenal.

Pretty much most of what I have currently are Nicholson or some other brands(not sure which ones) that are available at the big box stores.

Please start my "education" on wood files.

I don't want to or need to break the bank on a particular brand of file or have the absolute top of the line. Just a good value.

Thank you much,
Brett


----------



## popmandude

Hi Brett
Head over to woodnet.net,and ask for Slav. He has a large stock of unused old stock. I only have one of his rasps, and one file, and these babies are magic. I just used these 2 to round over the faces of a cherry box. The file is simply amazing. Detailing the mitered corners of this box was a breeze. Using the file with a light touch, I was able to watch scratches disappear before my eyes. Slav Is a good guy, he will do ya right.It is well worth the effort to look him up.

Good luck
Randy


----------



## helluvawreck

I have found files to be plentiful at the various places that you expect to see old tools for sale. You can also make tools out of old files.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## paratrooper34

Brett, since you have a hodgepodge assortment of files and rasps currently, your best bet (and most cost conscious) would be to get them out and figure out what they all are. I faced pretty much the same thing a while back and found that the old pile I had actually some really good stuff. I found I had a couple of really nice cabinet maker's rasps (thought they were useless until I used them). I even found a large float in the pile. Since I purchased all those old files, I have bought only one new one; a Japanese convex rasp. That's it. I have all I need for the foreseeable future.

Good Luck!


----------



## bondogaposis

I don't know much about this subject but I can recommend Japanese saw rasps as being very effective and fairly cheap.


----------



## Loren

Read and comment on this thread:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46686


----------



## a1Jim

When shaping wood it's hard to beat one of these guys ,there not cheep but I don't know of anything that works better that's not a power tool.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/687900/nicholson-10-50-smooth-cut-patternmakers-cabinet-rasp


----------



## popmandude

Brett
Click on Lorens link, scroll down to post # 6 Where you will find a youtube link to Slavs video. This guy is a jackpot of info.

Good luck to all
Randy


----------



## Tim457

The thread Loren linked has everything I could have said. It's sad Nicholson has degraded the quality of their stuff so much so quickly. Jim have you gotten that rasp recently and it's still good quality? New old stock might still be available.


----------



## a1Jim

No Tim ,I've had mine for years. Seams like I've seen good reviews on another brand but I don't recall that brand name.


----------



## ClintSearl

Check out a farrier's rasp. It's a real workhorse (pun intended).


----------



## sikrap

You definitely need to talk to Slav, as was recommended. The guy is unbelievably knowledgeable.


----------



## HorizontalMike

QUESTION:
What file/rasp is best for hard resinous woods like Rosewood?

Hand filing these Rosewood totes that I am making is taking nearly 4-hours or more BEFORE I can move to sandpaper… and am using one of those off-shored Nicholson rasps. Even with this, the filings seem to be microscopic.


----------



## Ripthorn

HMike, I use the Iwasaki japanese rasp/files. They cut very smoothly and quickly. I have a flat and a convex and they have made my tote shaping go pretty quickly, less than an hour per. Of course, that is using good ol' cherry, but I have used them on rosewood in my guitars and they cut equally well there.


----------



## HorizontalMike

I just checked out the Iwasaki files online at WC. Looks like a medium round and flat are in my future. Thanks.


----------



## Maggiepic

thebestthings.com/newtools/handcutfrenchcabinetrasps.htm
The Best Things was one of the original importers of Auriou hand-cut French rasps into the United States. These hand-cut rasps were of the highest quality and …

These are what C. Swartz raves about…..


----------



## rum

+1 on the Iwasaki for value/performance. I have a flat and half round "fine cut", they don't leave a perfectly smooth surface but do remove material like no tomorrow and leave it "pretty good" so only a little file + sandpaper work finishes it up. The aggressiveness and finish of the cut can be somewhat tuned by adjusting the attack angle.

I also have one small "extreme fine cut" which removes wood slower but does leave a lot smoother surface, I'm considering adding a couple more larger "extreme fine cut" for fine tuning curves and final touch up before filing/sanding.

I haven't compared to really nice high end rasps like the Auriou (which are much more $$) but I do have a set of the "Gramercy Tools hand-cut rifflers" from ToolsForWorkingWood and they are also pretty aggressive for rifflers but do leave a smoother finish than the "Fine cut" iwasaki (about comparable with or perhaps a smidge better than the "extremely fine cut"). The result is at least ready for 150 grit sandpaper with a light hand (again varying the angle of cut and pressure seems to affect the quality/speed of the cut roughly a 1:1 tradeoff).

The one thing the cabinet makers rasps have that is different (and would be nice in some cases) is that the profile is more "naturally curved" where they flow from the handle to a point. The Iwasaki are pretty much just "square" (the half round is like a section from a pipe). This makes it a bit harder to get into some tighter spots, where I use some old files that don't cut as fast/nice but do get the job done.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Ripthorn: "...HMike, I use the Iwasaki japanese rasp/files. They cut very smoothly and quickly. I have a flat and a convex and they have made my tote shaping go pretty quickly, less than an hour per. Of course, that is using good ol' cherry, but I have used them on rosewood in my guitars and they cut equally well there…."

Well, I pulled the trigger on the 200mm flat and half-round Iwasaki "Medium" cut files today. Sure hoping that the "medium" cut is what I need for my Rosewood totes. Also picked up a couple more blocks of the Honduras Rosewood for hand plane restoration.


----------

